# Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard - is this the one that lights up and is it any good?



## alexjb

Hi  I was looking through eBay and found this keyboard for sale,

does anyone know if it lights up blue please? and anyone know if it's good ?

Thanks :O)


----------



## gunmetalTrevan

No, they don't light up. The Lycossa keyboard is the one that lights up, and that is the one a very good friend of mine has along with his $1,900 computer. I'm pretty sure the Arcosta is the same thing as the Lycossa, except it doesn't have the backlit keys, and it's half the price.


----------



## alexjb

gunmetalTrevan said:


> No, they don't light up. The Lycossa keyboard is the one that lights up, and that is the one a very good friend of mine has along with his $1,900 computer. I'm pretty sure the Arcosta is the same thing as the Lycossa, except it doesn't have the backlit keys, and it's half the price.



Thank you so much!  I thought it looked like the one that lights up I thought it was cheap, but that makes sense now thanks!  I got to consider getting the Lycossa one  looks so cool lit up and my room has blue bulbs and a tropical fish tank  would match that


----------



## alexjb

is this the one your friend has? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Razer-Lyc...yboardsMice&hash=item19d52c39df#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## gunmetalTrevan

That's the one. I really liked it- you can also switch between the colors it lights up by simply pushing a button. It can be blue, purple, green, or red, I beilieve. It was blue one night, and when I left the room for 10 minutes and came back, I noticed it was purple and I was confused. He just hit a button and it went back to blue xD.


----------



## alexjb

gunmetalTrevan said:


> That's the one. I really liked it- you can also switch between the colors it lights up by simply pushing a button. It can be blue, purple, green, or red, I beilieve. It was blue one night, and when I left the room for 10 minutes and came back, I noticed it was purple and I was confused. He just hit a button and it went back to blue xD.



Wow thanks!I want one soooooo much  Would look great in the dark  that's so cool it changes colours?


----------



## gunmetalTrevan

Wait- I'm deeply sorry- the Lycosa does light up but ONLY in the color you bought it. My friend actually owns the Anansi. It's $20 more than the Lycosa.

You can visit their site, it's razerzone.com

EDIT: It turns out the Anansi doesn't just switch between a few colors, but blends of 16 million colors! He must have set a few favorite colors and programmed them to a key or few on his keyboard. Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmhaetfl3PE


----------



## alexjb

gunmetalTrevan said:


> Wait- I'm deeply sorry- the Lycosa does light up but ONLY in the color you bought it. My friend actually owns the Anansi. It's $20 more than the Lycosa.
> 
> You can visit their site, it's razerzone.com
> 
> EDIT: It turns out the Anansi doesn't just switch between a few colors, but blends of 16 million colors! He must have set a few favorite colors and programmed them to a key or few on his keyboard. Check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hmhaetfl3PE



Thanks! I'll have a look at the video! wow - 16 million colors?! I didn't know there was that many lol!  thank you


----------



## alexjb

That keyboard in the video is awesome


----------



## gunmetalTrevan

Yes, that one is the Anansi. No mistakes this time . When it says 16 million colors, it means on the color wheel, so most of them look the same except you can eventually see blue, turquoise, then green, and so on. That's why it faded through all those colors in the video.


----------



## alexjb

gunmetalTrevan said:


> Yes, that one is the Anansi. No mistakes this time . When it says 16 million colors, it means on the color wheel, so most of them look the same except you can eventually see blue, turquoise, then green, and so on. That's why it faded through all those colors in the video.



that's so cool  I'm getting one when I can afford  thanks!


----------



## gunmetalTrevan

No problem =D.


----------



## alexjb

gunmetalTrevan said:


> No problem =D.



I bought the Razer Arctosa for £30  I think it was a bargain, the better one was £66 so i'll buy that in the future when I can afford to  thanks!


----------



## gunmetalTrevan

Whatever works for you =P. I've been doing PC gaming with a pretty nice computer for the past few years, and all I have is a 10ish year-old Logitech keyboard and some black Microsoft mouse (that happens to be very precise with my mouse pad.)


----------

